# Thanksgiving Fatty anyone?



## pgsmoker64 (Nov 14, 2012)

I saw this and flipped!!!

Talk about your creative fatty.

A bacon lover's turkey...













turkey.jpg



__ pgsmoker64
__ Nov 14, 2012






Oh yeah!!!!!!  Any takers?


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 14, 2012)

I would...but not with stuffing!  I am a Southern Girl...and I want dressing in a PAN!  Loads of it too! Saw that on Facebook and giggled.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Nov 14, 2012)

KathrynN said:


> I would...but not with stuffing!  I am a Southern Girl...and I want dressing in a PAN!  Loads of it too! Saw that on Facebook and giggled.


I'm with you....leave out the stuffing!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 14, 2012)

There was one on here the other day was going to make one and put cranberry sauce in it may want to check it out under the fatty section Good Luck


----------



## bigaik (Nov 14, 2012)

I have enough trouble wrapping rectangle christmas gifts.  Let alone this work


----------



## heycookieman (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm a  taker. I'd love to tasty that one.       .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 WOW turkey and bacon man life is good.


----------

